# Lost my best friend yesterday



## AnnaHorne (Jul 9, 2016)

I am totally devastated by the loss of m beautiful princess Pepsi. I rescued her from horrible breeders, who were charged with abuse and neglect, almost 17 years ago. They thought she was 2 or 3 when she came to me, so to get those 17 amazing years with her was a blessing. She became so tired and was struggling with her everyday life and I had to let her sleep forever yesterday. I can't stop crying and I am still wrestling with my decision even though I know letting her sleep forever was the right thing to do for my beautiful girl.

She has left a huge hole in my life and home and I will never forget the love I got from her. As it was just us at home she was always the one to give me cuddles when I was upset and I miss her licks of my hand to tell me all is ok


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so very sorry, she was a beautiful girl and its very hard to lose them when they've been in your life for such a long time. We lost our girl at 17 last October. But, sadly, they get old and tired so you mustn't question your decision when you did the last kind thing for her. We were lucky, we have lots of beautiful memories to look back on, some people don't have that. The pain does pass and she will be forever in your heart. RIP dear Pepsi.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, she was a beatiful girl ! I love your profile photo with her, the love and bond is clear to see.
RIP Pepsi.xxx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

You must feel awful...but what a wonderful long life Pepsi had with you and how lucky you were to find each other. What a beautiful and sweet-looking dog...RIP Pepsi.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. 
Sleep well , Pepsi .


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry that you have had to part with your lovely Pepsi x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

What a beautiful little girl. She must have been so happy to receive so much love from you over so many years. Don't reproach yourself for your decision - it's the truest love you can show your dog, to let them go at the right time. Hugs xxx


----------



## AnnaHorne (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your kind words x
I know my girl is looking down on me and she's happy and saved from her pain


----------



## Jackien4 (May 16, 2015)

Such a sweet little face and a sweet little dog . So sorry for your sad loss


----------



## Sophie17 (Feb 16, 2015)

What a beautiful girl. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Vicki G (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm very sorry to hear that. I can sympathise, we had to have our lovely 17 1/2 year old rescue dog put to sleep a fortnight ago. It's so hard adjusting to life without them.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

So sorry for your loss too @Vicki G Your dog looks beautiful.


----------



## LisaKaja&Chaos (Aug 6, 2016)

AnnaHorne said:


> I am totally devastated by the loss of m beautiful princess Pepsi. I rescued her from horrible breeders, who were charged with abuse and neglect, almost 17 years ago. They thought she was 2 or 3 when she came to me, so to get those 17 amazing years with her was a blessing. She became so tired and was struggling with her everyday life and I had to let her sleep forever yesterday. I can't stop crying and I am still wrestling with my decision even though I know letting her sleep forever was the right thing to do for my beautiful girl.
> 
> She has left a huge hole in my life and home and I will never forget the love I got from her. As it was just us at home she was always the one to give me cuddles when I was upset and I miss her licks of my hand to tell me all is ok
> 
> View attachment 276779


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

RIP Pepsi.

You did the right thing by her right to the end. It's a long time to love something and have it taken away. Unfortunately most pets will have that effect on us.


----------



## LisaKaja&Chaos (Aug 6, 2016)

AnnaHorne said:


> I am totally devastated by the loss of m beautiful princess Pepsi. I rescued her from horrible breeders, who were charged with abuse and neglect, almost 17 years ago. They thought she was 2 or 3 when she came to me, so to get those 17 amazing years with her was a blessing. She became so tired and was struggling with her everyday life and I had to let her sleep forever yesterday. I can't stop crying and I am still wrestling with my decision even though I know letting her sleep forever was the right thing to do for my beautiful girl.
> 
> She has left a huge hole in my life and home and I will never forget the love I got from her. As it was just us at home she was always the one to give me cuddles when I was upset and I miss her licks of my hand to tell me all is ok
> 
> View attachment 276779


Hi Anna. 
I have just seen your post. I know that it was in June but I felt compelled to write to you. I understand only too well how you are feeling. I lost my little girl in April and had to make that decision to let her sleep forever too. Do not feel bad or guilty for doing it, I struggled with it too. But when times get bad for us they never thought "do it in my absence as it's more pain than I can bare' they stay strong for us and we have for them. You gave her a kind and loving home when other people had done so much damage to her and restored her faith in humanity. I am a few months on now and I smile when I think of my girl and all the love and loyalty she gave me. So I hope that is happening for you now. That day comes, I promise you. 
So if it hasn't already, then I am wishing it does for you soon. 
Big cuddles and lots of love
Lisa x


----------



## AnnaHorne (Jul 9, 2016)

LisaKaja&Chaos said:


> Hi Anna.
> I have just seen your post. I know that it was in June but I felt compelled to write to you. I understand only too well how you are feeling. I lost my little girl in April and had to make that decision to let her sleep forever too. Do not feel bad or guilty for doing it, I struggled with it too. But when times get bad for us they never thought "do it in my absence as it's more pain than I can bare' they stay strong for us and we have for them. You gave her a kind and loving home when other people had done so much damage to her and restored her faith in humanity. I am a few months on now and I smile when I think of my girl and all the love and loyalty she gave me. So I hope that is happening for you now. That day comes, I promise you.
> So if it hasn't already, then I am wishing it does for you soon.
> Big cuddles and lots of love
> Lisa x


Thanks Lisa 
I miss my girl every day, she was always the one that made me feel better. It's her birthday on 10th August so we are taking her for one last walk and scattering her ashes, so that may help a bit
I remember all her silly habits and the times she has made me laugh - even the time someone tried to break in and she jumped up expecting me to protect HER lol.


----------



## Vicki G (Jul 18, 2016)

Hope that makes you feel a little better. We have Riley's ashes which we'll scatter on top of his favourite hill.


----------



## LisaKaja&Chaos (Aug 6, 2016)

AnnaHorne said:


> Thanks Lisa
> I miss my girl every day, she was always the one that made me feel better. It's her birthday on 10th August so we are taking her for one last walk and scattering her ashes, so that may help a bit
> I remember all her silly habits and the times she has made me laugh - even the time someone tried to break in and she jumped up expecting me to protect HER lol.


Oh bless her. How sweet. I have my girls ashes on my fire place and still talk to her everyday. The sadness will start to leave you and be replaced with happy memories of fun times you had.I don't think it will ever go completely but it certainly gets easier. I hope her birthday isn't too painful for you xx


----------

